# Something for everyone!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I came across this..... It made me smile! 
Even if you don't like the men, you must like the dogs!! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...sing-rescue-home-dogs-gets-pulses-racing.html


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Come on, those men are gross! Does anyone actually like them  really?  

The dogs are sweet but my goodness, they would have made a nicer calendar on their own.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Have they been painted with Ronseal?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha like I said Ruth, something for everyone ....... Aesthetically pleasing


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Hahaha like I said Ruth, something for everyone ....... Aesthetically pleasing


Are they attractive?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Are they attractive?


The dogs or the men?? Haha
There's one or two in there that I wouldn't say no to!!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

They don't do anything for me either - I was torn between deciding which dog was cutest (black and white second from bottom I reckon  ) and trying to work out what they had sprayed them with


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> The dogs or the men?? Haha
> There's one or two in there that I wouldn't say no to!!!


You mean you don't like all the dogs?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> They don't do anything for me either - I was torn between deciding which dog was cutest (black and white second from bottom I reckon  ) and trying to work out what they had sprayed them with


Haha! 

Ronseal


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

hmmm, ok maybe a bit too 'overdone' but I guess i've seen worse things! (mind you I found myself thinking most of those dogs need a better groomer!!)


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Those men are not my cup of tea either. Feel quite sorry for the poor dogs clutched to those sticky, greasy bodies, bet they all needed bathing.afterwards. I prefer this one. Proceeds to save the rhino. 

www.sapeople.com/.../south-african-game-rangers-naked-calendar-for-rhin...
5 days ago - TO ORDER YOUR 2015 RANGERS FOR RHINOS CALENDAR ... intensive security for white rhinos trans-located from Kruger bySANParks.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Aye Carumba! I might not be straight but I can definitely appreciate a sculpted body like those ones. What is not to love Ruth?  The pups could eat crackers in my bed anytime, the men, not so much.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh it's just way too much. Never mind their bodies, it's the look on their faces, it's all wrong


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oh it's just way too much. Never mind their bodies, it's the look on their faces, it's all wrong


Haha that's their sexy look Ruth...... I was going to say something else.....but I stopped my self, :tapedshut:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha that's their sexy look Ruth...... I was going to say something else.....but I stopped my self, :tapedshut:


Oooooooooo were you now?


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Kinda screams "I have a cute puppy, now let's go to my place." I wonder if they do a female version?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha, and doh! I missed this one. There are so many possible comments here my mind won't whittle them down to anything that makes sense  I think some of the blokes look as uncomfortable as the dogs though


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha, and doh! I missed this one. There are so many possible comments here my mind won't whittle them down to anything that makes sense  I think some of the blokes look as uncomfortable as the dogs though


Gives me the heebeejeebees!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

What Dogs didn't see any !!!


----------

